
Hell Yes We're in a Bubble - davepell
https://medium.com/@davepell/hell-yes-we-are-in-a-bubble-f45a92398416
======
1971genocide
I wonder how much money is involved in writing articles saying the tech
industry is in a bubble - maybe they are also in a bubble ?

Anyway I have stopped thinking about tech from my very own bubble.

In the real world there is more money in things like gold and silver then
there is in tech.

There is more money floating around in the housing market of every developed
country.

Rich people are desperate to multiple their crystallized ill gotten capital.

As long as the tech industry is transparent and does not commit fraud like in
1999 I think we will be fine.

------
bbcbasic
Article seems to lack concrete:

> The psychological bubble makes you think that because you can code a photo
> app or design an algorithm to get me to the airport a little quicker, that
> also qualifies you as an expert on every other topic.

Are a lot of people doing this? I hadn't noticed?

> The psychological bubble prevents you from seeing what role timing and
> serendipity play in your bombastic financial success.

No that is just human nature. Inability for the brain to intuitively
understand probability for example.

> The psychological bubble makes you forget what I always like to remind
> people about the Internet business: Showing up at a gold rush with a shovel
> and a pan doesn’t make you a genius.

Again who are these people? Would they just find another gold rush if the
internet business wasn't there?

~~~
_delirium
> Again who are these people? Would they just find another gold rush if the
> internet business wasn't there?

I see quite a few of them around here, both linked here and posting here:
people who made some money building a webapp and have now appointed themselves
pundits on any subject at all, whether they have expertise in it or not.
There's pretty much a whole startup "scene" at this point.

